# Corian supplies in the UK?



## redalpha3 (8 Feb 2010)

Hi All

Just got this month's Creative Woodworks and Crafts from the US. There is a pattern which uses 3/8" Corian. I have searched all day on t'internet to see if anyone in the UK supplies thin sheets of this material...failed! I can get it from the US but I'm sure it is a heavy material and postage costs might be prohibitive. Anyone come across this in the UK?
Would be interested to hear if anyone has used it and their experiences.
Not exactly woodwork, is it?


----------



## BMac (8 Feb 2010)

Try any local kitchen manufacturer. There are always lots of offcuts because corian comes in batches so left-overs cannot be mixed in two kitchens due to minor differences in the mix of each one.

Brendan


----------



## jasonB (8 Feb 2010)

Standard UK thicknesses are 6mm and 12mm.

As said try a corian fabricator for offcuts a full sheet is 760x3658 and will set you back a few hundread pound a time.

I've used it in kitchens & bathrooms and done a bit of box making with it but not turned it.

Jason


----------



## redalpha3 (9 Feb 2010)

Thanks very much for those ideas, lads. I'll get on it tomorrow. Never even considered going for offcuts.

JasonB. Excellent box. I plan to fret lots of internal cuts. Might well alter my plans when I've tried working with the stuff.


----------

